# Firefox zwalnia przy obrazkach

## canis_lupus

PRoblem jest nastepujący: Podczas ładowania strony gdzie znajdują się pliki (zwykle) jpg, firefox praktycznie się zatrzymuje. Nie mozna przełączyć się na inna zakładkę, nie mnozna przewijać strony. Potem też przewijanie jest problematyczne i zatrzymuje się na wyświetlaniu obrazków. Zajetość procka podczas ładowania obrazków 100%. Firefox binarny aktualnie 3.0.8 ale tak się dzieje juz od kilku updateów. Kompilowany jeszcze gorzej. Teraz sprawdziłem na innym gentoo (na nie swoim komputerze) i firefox zachowuje sie o niebo lepiej. Nie zatrzymuje się a przewijanie jest płynne - co ciekawsze sprzęt o wiele słabszy.

----------

## SlashBeast

sprawdz na czystym .mozilla/firefox.

----------

## canis_lupus

Hmm, z czystym profilem jest rzeczywiście jakby lepiej. Czego to moze byc wina?

----------

## SlashBeast

Magicznych ulepszaczy foksa jak np. fasterfox itp. Firefox ma strasznie duzo opcji ktore moga cos poprawic. Ale nie musza poprawiac, moga psuc.

----------

## ryba84

Spróbuj może dodać do /usr/bin/firefox 

```
export MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=1
```

----------

## matiit

Chyba  firefoxowi 3 już wyłączenie pango nic nie pomaga (;

----------

## ryba84

Hmmm nie sprawdzalem bo uzywam opery ;p

----------

